# مجموعة كتب تصميم معدات من ..................م . الغباري



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مجموعة جديدية من الكتب ..................... وهذه المرة عن تصميم المعدات
(equipment design)

ISBN: 0750671262
Title: Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
Author: Nicholas P Cheremisinoff
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 2000-07-15
Number Of Pages: 535





http://rapidshare.de/files/5614469/Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment_by_BOREE_.zip.html
Or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=S5BAWSQN 

or

http://www.uploading.com/?get=ISHS0QIW

password : www.blueportal.org 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701...Handbook_of_Chemical_Processing_Equipment.rar 

=============================================

ISBN: 0750675101
Title: Chemical Process Equipment, Second Edition: Selection and Design
Author: Couper, James R.; Penney, W. Roy; Fair, James R.; Walas, Stan 
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 2004-12-23
Number Of Pages: 776





http://mihd.net/y3zh0v

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/4854905/ChPrEqSeDe.rar
50.MB


or

http://rapidshare.com/files/4854905/ChPrEqSeDe.rar

=============================================

ISBN: 0750675675
Title: Rules of Thumb for Chemical Engineers, Third Edition (Rules of Thumb for Chemical Engineers)
Author: Carl R. Branan
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 2002-10-11
Number Of Pages: 426





http://rapidshare.de/files/12356478/RTCE3e.rar

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774...of_Thumb_for_Chemical_Engineers__3rd_ed._.rar 

or

http://mihd.net/67qyw8
=============================================
ISBN: 0750677406
Title: Pressure Vessel Design Manual, Third Edition
Author: Dennis R. Moss
Publisher: Gulf Professional Publishing
Publication Date: 2003-12-18
Number Of Pages: 499





http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789/MOSS__D._R.__2003_._Pressure_Vessel_Design_Manual__3rd_ed._.rar

=============================================

ISBN: 0071377530
Title: Handbook of Chemical Reactor Design, Optimization, and Scaleup
Author: Bruce Nauman
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Professional
Publication Date: 2001-09-26
Number Of Pages: 600



http://rapidshare.de/files/5505067/..._Optimization__and_Scaleup_by_BOREE_.zip.html


or

http://rapidshare.de/files/16776127/EBNauman.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru 

or

http://www.zshare.net/download/cc343rrefe-rar.html
pass:http://s15.invisionfree.com/lekar/ 

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/24380067/5K200604110030.rar
PASS: A14fr06cRdOaS1 

=============================================
ISBN: 0615118844
Title: Chemical Reactor Analysis and Design Fundamentals
Author: James B. Rawlings
Publisher: Nob Hill Pub.
Publication Date: 2002-04-01
Number Of Pages: 640


http://rapidshare.de/files/16767371/Chemical_Reactor_Analysis_and_Design_Rawlings.pdf

==============================================

ISBN: 0471202754
Title: Transport Phenomena for Chemical Reactor Design
Author: Laurence A. Belfiore
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience
Publication Date: 2003-04-11
Number Of Pages: 910



http://rapidshare.de/files/17237408...ena_for_chemical_reactor_design_KINGDWARF.zip

=============================================
ISBN: 0471396095
Title: An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Kinetics and Reactor Design
Author: Charles G. Hill
Publisher: Wiley
Publication Date: 1977-09
Number Of Pages: 608




http://www.uploading.com/?get=NFHEPSZU


or

http://rapidshare.de/files/15307031/An_introduction_to_chemical_engineering_kinetics.rar

===========================================
ISBN: 0824708814
Title: Chemical Reactor Design (Chemical Industries)
Author: Peter Harriott
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2002-11-06
Number Of Pages: 448



http://rapidshare.de/files/17846216/Chemical_Reactor_Design_-_Harriot__2003_.rar.html

============================================
ISBN: 186094437X
Title: Batch Distillation: Design and Operation (Series on Chemical Engineering Vol. 3) 2004-06
Author: I. M. Mujtaba
Publisher: Imperial College Press
Publication Date: 2004-06
Number Of Pages: 416




http://rapidshare.de/files/29120940/Batch_Distillation_-_Design_and_Operation.rar

===========================================
ISBN: 0713135514
Title: Design of Distillation Column Control Systems, First Edition
Author: P. Buckley J. Shunta W. Luyben 
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 1985-12-01
Number Of Pages: 576


http://mihd.net/b43xsl

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/4741067/ddccs.rar

MD5: 5e83bfafa446a04f81550faaf6ad8d66 

========================================









​


----------



## محمد عزيز (5 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
و جعلك منارة للعلم


----------



## ربيع هاني مومني (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية 
شكرااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااا


----------



## abd_elmonem (6 ديسمبر 2006)

tahaaaank you


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## softchem (13 يناير 2007)

*كتاب جديد للمجموعة*

industrial chemical process design
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/30270_1168720284.jpg[/IMG

رابط التحميل هو

[url]http://www.ftp2share.com/file/14035/ichpde.rar.html[/url]


----------



## عبود20 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على الردود الطيبه


----------



## elfuego (2 مارس 2008)

thank you very much please help me how can i downlod this book i need it : Transport Phenomena for Chemical Reactor Design,


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (3 مارس 2008)

با رك الله فيك:12:


----------

